# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  Bein prekrasan pocetak

## BusyBee

Evo jedne lijepe price s poroda koja pokazuje da se i u Hrvatskom rodilistu par moze izboriti za humani tretman - kad se s druge strane nadje partnerica voljna to omoguciti. Koliko je potrebno za savrsen trenutak?  :Heart:

----------


## Saradadevii

> tek kad je Barbara ugasila veliko svijetlo i upalila samo malu lampicu. To me je definitivno odmaknulo od bolničke atmosfere i dalo osjećaj ugode i topline. Ja jesam u plan poroda upisala da bih željela što manje sviietla ali nekako sam u to i sumnjala da će se ostvariti jer mi se zamračena prostorija nikako nije uklapala u bolničku atmosferu. *Zvuči smiješno, no to gašenje svjetla mi je stvarno puno značilo.* Mogla sam se bolje opustiti i proživljavati ono što se događa.


meni nije nimalo smijesno, nego jako jako istinito.

----------


## anamar

mogu reći samo da je ovo prekrasna priča.   :Heart:  za mamu, tatu, petru i beu

----------


## Bety

Sva sam se naježila dok sam čitala ovaj prekrasan porod! Naime i ja sam ga imala samo ne u Rijeci već u Puli, nisam još sigurna dali sam imala sreću što sam rodila odmah ujutro pa su svi bili raspoloženi ali ja imam samo riječi hvale na njihovu spretnost i stručnost.

Šaljem mami, tati i maloj Bei   :Shy kiss:

----------


## fancy usisivac

Jako lijepa prica   :Heart:  

A vezano uz svjetlo, nije mi uopce smijesno jer je i meni jako pasalo sto je bila noc i sto sam veci dio odradila skroz u mraku, onaj dio do samog izgona. Dok sam se setala po predradjaonici bilo je skroz ugaseno svjetlo, neke od nas su pokusavale spavati, ja sam stajala uz prozor, setala okolo a ulica Sv.Duh na koju je prozor gledao je bila potpuno prazna, nigdje prolaznika, bez auta i bas sam pomislila da je lijepo sto je noc i nekako se nisam mogla zamisliti na tom istom mjestu po danu, uz dnevno svjetlo i puno vise ljudi. Mir je remetilo bubnjanje CTG-a od onih koje su bile stalno prikopcane te svako malo glasovi iz radjaonice jer je noc bila burna. A jos smo bili u nekim improviziranim uvjetima jer je bilo preuredjenje u tijeku. I u samoj radjaonici je svjetlo bilo dosta priguseno sve do samog kraja. I to mi je ostalo bas u liepom sjecanju. Prizeljkujem opet nocni porod.

----------


## Nika

Inesica, prekrasna prica   :Heart:  
Bei   :Kiss:  

To sa svijetlom je zaista cudesno. 
Ja kad sam zamisljala svoj porod, uvijek je to bila noc.  

Tako je i bilo. Imala sam srece kad se B rodio, da je bilo gluho doba noci i nikog u radjaoni a time i manjak svjetla a T je stigao u zoru, a Barbara  :Heart:  se pobrinula da sve bude tiho i mirno, bez svjetla.

----------


## Sun

prekrasna priča   :Heart:  

a ja sam valjda jedina koja se u Rijeci nije uspjela izboriti za sebe   :Crying or Very sad:

----------

prica je prekrasna...
sun, cemu suze... bit ce bolje slijedeci put...kad ces imat kraj sebe doulu  :Wink:

----------


## Sun

> prica je prekrasna...
> sun, cemu suze... bit ce bolje slijedeci put...kad ces imat kraj sebe doulu


  :Love:  
a tko zna hoće li biti idući put... Ja toliko razmišljam o svim greškama na tom svom porodu da se pitam jesam li normalna ili sam za psihijatriju... već 10 mjeseci nema dana da ja ne izvrtim taj film. A ove predivne priče mi samo još malo posole ranu.. Mah, ala daj da ne začatavam tu   :Heart:

----------


## ms. ivy

opet sam uživala u inesičinoj prekrasnoj priči   :Heart:

----------


## jeja68

prekrasna priča, dobro sam se isplakala...
želim da im u životu i dalje ide ovako lijepo i spontano...
jedino se bojim da ja to neću doživjeti, znajuću uvjete u Splitskoj bolnici...  :Smile:

----------


## dijanam

Prekrasna, pretopla priča. Čestitam obitelji i čestitam Barbari!

Jeja, sretno! Pročitaj Zrinkinu priču s poroda, možda te ohrabri.

----------


## donna

priča je zaista prekrasna! da je bar  naš porod sličan bio.....čestitke roditeljima :D

----------


## zeko

I ja sam rodila u Rijeci i imam samo pohvale za babice... Na žalost, ne sjećam se imena babice koja je bila kraj mene kad sam rađala, ali bila je tako mlada...I zgodna... Ja sam cijelu noć provela u predrađaoni, i meni su prigušili svijetla i kraj kreveta stavili radio i namijestili stanicu gdje je cijelu noć svirala muzika (većinom Giboni).  Atmosfera je bila tako opuštajuća da sam između trudova uspijevala i zaspati...

----------


## pinocchio

stvarno nezaboravna priča  :Heart:

----------


## tridesetri

predivna prica  :Heart:  
pocetak price (dio o prvom porodu) je potpuno identican mojoj prici, upravo nevjerovatno.
nadam se da ce mi i drugi dio price (drugi porod koji samo sto nije poceo, isto idem u rijeku) biti barem slican ovome...

----------

Suze mi idu... Predivna priča!   :Heart:

----------

Predivna priča!   :Heart:  
Rascmolj i raznjež totalni...Brišem suze s tastature...




> a ja sam valjda jedina koja se u Rijeci nije uspjela izboriti za sebe


Nisi jedina, dvije smo  :Sad:

----------


## Ineska

> Predivna priča!   
> Rascmolj i raznjež totalni...Brišem suze s tastature...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Sun prvotno napisa
> ...


Ovo sam bila ja, nije me pitao da se ulogiram pa ja ošla ko Gost  8)

----------


## seni

krasna prica  :Heart: 

ovo sa svjetloscu je interesantno.
ja sam dosla u bolnicu oko 11 sati navecer i zaista u sobi za radanje je bila samo lagana prigusena svjetlost. i moram reci da mi je to bilo fino, a potpuni mrak (pri porodu) u meni bi izazivao  prije zebnju, nego opustenost.

medutim ina je rodena u 8.10 min. ujutro. 
nakon olujne noci je poslije svitanja zasjalo sunce tako da je soba bila okupana nekom zlatnom svjetloscu koja je bila i lagano difuzirana kroz polunavucene sarene zastore (posto soba ne izgleda kao bolnicka, nego vise onako kao dnevni boravak)
i ta svjetlost me je nekako tako ugodno iznenadila i kao da me je svu ugrijala i obujmila.

tako da se je meni porod i vizualno i osjetilno povezan s tom toplom svjetloscu.   :Smile:  (valjda sam ja ipak jedna toplokrvna juznjakinja   :Wink:  )

----------


## Prihonja

Divna priča koja mi je poznata od prije 3 mjeseca.
Primalja Barbara je i mene porodila. Ona je divna osoba prvenstveno, a potom i krasna primalja.
Ne znam da li ona čita ovaj naš Forum, ali eto zahvaljujem joj i ovim putem. 
A Ines i Bei puno   :Kiss:

----------


## Saki79

Koja predivna priča. Daje mi nade da ima šanse i za moj porod koji me očekuje u proljeće.   :Heart:

----------


## Inesica

baš mi je drago da vam se priča sviđa.

evo i ja sam si ju ponovno pročitala i prisjećala se kroz nju kako je sve to išlo svojim tijekom.

svaki dan se na trenutak prisjetim nekog djelića poroda. i jednog i drugog. tužno mi je kako neke žene potisnu svoje porode u zaborav pa vjerujem da je i to razlog što možemo čuti 'čemu toliko kompliciranja. pa kako druge žene rađaju... pa kao da je to sve tako strašno  i što sad, pa to je samo par dana...

ako se ja svakog dana na trenutak prisjetim svojih poroda onda to nikako nije 'nekoliko sati' ili 'par dana'. to je nešto što nas žene obilježava za čitav život. htjele mi to ili ne. iz tog razloga trebale bi se potruditi da nam porodi budu što ljepši, da nam bebice imaju lijepe, smirene prve trenutke uz svoju mamu.

malo se osjećam bedasto što sve to nisam išla potražiti i prvi put. ali dobro, postojao je drugi, a nije isključen ni treći. i za njega već imam poneki plan  :Grin: 

i da ono sa svjetlom. kad sam napisala 'smiješno' nisam mislila da me je to odsustvo svijetla posebno iznenadilo kao nešto pozitivno. svjesno sam tražila da ne želim svjetlo jer se dobro sjećam da mi je kod prvog poroda 'išlo na živce' što je na plafonu bila lampetina. i doma, na večer volim prigušeno svijetlo, a i eto pročitala sam tu i tamo nešto pa sam dobila i logična objašnjenja za to  :Wink:  
ono što me je iznenadilo je moj intenzivni osjećaj zbrinutosti. 

a ako bi neko razmišljao da za sve to što je meni puno značilo treba puno novaca i da je neizvedivo u našim ostalim rodilištima, neznam što reći.
potrebno je bilo (nekim kronološkim redom):
lopta - mislim da nije jako skupa
stolčić - sigurno jeftiniji od 'kreveta za porode' (ne kažem da oni nisu potrebni. poslije stolčića, nakon posteljice, sam prebačena na krevet ali mislim da nije bio ništa poseban pa time mislim da nije niti ništa skuplji od drugih bolničkih kreveta)
dvije tetra pelene + jedna dekica za umotavanje bebe nakon poroda
krevet za mamu nakon poroda (naime Bea je bila stalno sa mnom u krevetu bez obzira što je sa strane bio krevetić za nju - nije bio potreban)
uštedila sam na dozi dripa, analgetika, infuziji, papiru i tinti za ctg, priboru za epiziotomiju, dozi lokalne anastezije, mjesto u dječjoj sobi, čaj, adaptirano i što li već, e da i na struji
mogla bi ja našem hzzo-u poslati račun  :Grin:  

i svakako bez čega se ne može i po kronologiji ide na sam početak događaja i na kraj, je predivna primalja  :Heart:  

pa eto, apeliram da sve ovo što sam im 'uštedila' ulože u što više divnih, educiranih primalja


a svima kojima sam dala nadu za njihove porode jedno veliko  :Heart:  .
bitno je tražiti, ali treba znati i zašto i što je gdje moguće dobiti. to uvelike povećava šansu.

33 tebi prvoj držim fige  :Bye:

----------


## happy mummy

predivno, ines   :Heart:   ja moram priznati da mi je ( jos otkad sam procitala ancicinu pricu s poroda) ipak najfascinantniji trenutak kad vidis bebu da izlazi.

----------


## happy mummy

zaboravih pitat, hoces li nas razveselit jos kojom fotkom?  :Saint:

----------


## Inesica

evo, tu ima malo slikica
http://public.fotki.com/Inesica/porod/

----------


## Sunseeker

Prekrasno   :Klap:  !!

I ja imam krasno iskustvo iz riječkog rodilišta! Rodila sam u vodi, u isto tako prekrasnom okruženju uz prigušena svjetla i taktove lagane muzike sa radija... mm sa mnom... i isto tako prekrasna primalja Andrea koja je cijelo vrijeme bila s nama, pazila nas...  :D 
Svaka čast riječkim primaljama!!

----------


## Anita-AZ

Ma diiiivno... sva sam se jezila, bas sam nekako prozivjela ovo iskustvo s tobom....   :Heart:

----------


## Nera

Divna priča, divan porod!

----------


## flower

krasna prica   :Heart:  
i meni je s mojeg poroda najupecatljiviji trenutak bio vidjeti tu smedzuranu glavicu kako izlazi. taj trenutak...mmmmm...

----------


## inga

Prelijepa prica   :Heart:  
Zaista si dobro napisala, inesica, da je za ugodan prirodan porod potrebno samo puno ljubavi i razumijevanja od strane primalje, a materijalno tako malo. 
Slike su mi super, samo ne mogu ne primijetiti da se tata na porodu uznojio vise nego mama   :Wink:

----------


## ivakika

Prekrasna i topla prica
pusa tebi, tvome muzu i slatkim curicama  :Heart:

----------


## pinocchio

čuj, kakva će tek biti tvoja treća priča kad je ova druga tako bajkovita  :Kiss:  

pusa svima   :Heart:

----------


## pinocchio

čuj, kakva će tek biti tvoja treća priča kad je ova druga tako bajkovita  :Kiss:  

pusa svima   :Heart:

----------


## pinocchio

čuj, kakva će tek biti tvoja treća priča kad je ova druga tako bajkovita  :Kiss:  

pusa svima   :Heart:

----------


## pinocchio

čuj, kakva će tek biti tvoja treća priča kad je ova druga tako bajkovita  :Kiss:  

pusa svima   :Heart:

----------


## pinocchio

sorry, nije namjerno tri puta iako bi se moglo i tako protumačiti  :Grin:

----------


## Luna Rocco

Još jednom sam uživala u ovoj divnoj priči.  :Heart:  A tek slikice...Uvijek mi je nekako toplo oko srca kad se sjetim kad je K. bio tako maaaaaaji i cikio.  :Heart:

----------


## ms. ivy

> sorry, nije namjerno tri puta iako bi se moglo i tako protumačiti


*četiri* puta!  8)

----------


## pinocchio

ma kod inesice nikad ne znaš-nek' se nađe  :Grin:

----------

i meni se oči napunile suzama...predivno! čestitke od srca i velika p :D usa maloj Beici... :D   :Heart:

----------

predivno, predivno ... tako smireno.
Sretna sam što je to dogodilo u zemlji zvanoj Hrvatska.
Moram si sačuvati link za one koji počnu pisati da za to treba "sredstava" koje Ministarstvo nema.

----------


## Sanja

Prekrasno!

 :Heart:  

Inesica, čestitam ti još jednom, od srca!   :Love:

----------


## anima

Ah, kad bi bar bilo više Barbara....  :Heart:

----------


## medoribica

Prekrasna priča....  :Kiss:  mami, tati, Petri i Bei

----------

:D Predivno!

----------

Ovo je zaista dirljiva priča, ali očito je i ostvariva. Imam iskustva iz riječkog rodilišta, dosta su dobra, ali također nisam znala ime primalje, a pogotovo ne liječnika. Što je potrebno da trudnica prije odlaska na porod stupi u kontakt s nekim tko bi ju eventualno mogao poroditi i lijepo "ugostiti" kao što je to slučaj kod Ines?[/b]

----------

puno ti hvala Inesica sto si podijelila svoju priču s nama! 
ja sam se rasplakala

meni to jako puno znači jer se užasno bojim poroda, a na neki način i trudnoće tako da još nisam spremna za bebicu. 
čini mi se kao da će mi trebati čitava vječnost dok iscijelim te osjećaje. 

sretno cijeloj obitelji od srca!  :Heart:

----------


## marinella1987

meni se bliži porod - termin je za devet dana. U Rijeci sam i planiram na stolčić ići. završili smo tečaj i informirana sam kao knjiški crvić, no počela sam gubiti nadu i hvata me strah. Sada sam pročitala Vaše iskustvo i puno, puno vam zahvaljujem, pomoglo mi je da se malkice ohrabrim. 

Puno Vam puno HVALA!   :Smile:

----------


## mala Barbara

Prekrasna i vrlo dirljiva prica.

I mene uskoro ocekuje taj predivni dogadjaj,za samo 20 dana mi je termin.Jako se veselim tome danu,ali nazalost moj suprug nece moci biti samnom.  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## momze

mala Barbara, pa ako ne moze biti tvoj suprug uz tebe, jesi razmisljala da povedes sa sobom mamu, prijateljicu ili neku drugu osobu od povjerenja?

----------


## EvaMONA

Inesica divna ti je prica, a naravno i Bea!
Vidim da se na prirodniji porod, pa makar i u udaljenom gradu uglavnom odlucuju zene koje vec imaju djecu pa se pitam da li sam prehrabra jer svoj prvi porod zelim organizirati izvan Zagreba, tj. u rodilistu koje mi moze pruziti uvjete u kojima cu biti "potpuno prisutna" kad dode moja beba.
Svakako tvoja prica inspirira pa se i ja nadam lijepom iskustvu. Zakljucila sam da je vrijeme straha od poroda i nepoznatog iza mene...
EvaMONA  :Heart:

----------

